# 11" Caribe Problem



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, my dominant caribe has been different for some time now, no longer controling areas and stuff...my question is, I think he may have swim bladder disease bc of the drunk swimming once and a while....he developed a little bump under/next to his swimming fin, and I noticed a little string kinda hanging from it....now I see it, and it is now a mini hole...just wondering what u guys think


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

hmmm, try snapping a picture. Could be a parasite, fungal infection etc etc.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

^ X 2, could be one of a few parasites. Im thinking either it could a anchor worm or flesh worm based on how you discribed the wound but this is just my opinion. Hope he recovers, best regards.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some pics may help...


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I can't do pics. I'm inexperienced in this, but b4 I got opinions, I believed it could of been a worm of some sort. Just today, the hole appeared...and he was a dominant active caribe....last few months he's been a corner caribe and was bullied often. Sux bc he's my favorite fish. Don't know what to do. Just let it be...or take him out....I don't wanna dump money in something that won't work....just sux. And I just got rear ended yesterday...bad week


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hard to impossible to help you if we don't know (for certain) what is the fish problem... though "Prazipro" might help...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i was waiting for pics but since you cant get any i will say i agree with whats posted above and will x2 the prazipro advise whatever the issue is clean water and prazipro should helpout.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what have you been feeding the p's. Have you tried new food or what have you changed. prazipro is okay. But I would do a nice cleaning, rise the temp and add some salt.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I feed them majority tilapia fillets....and raw shrimp, tho not as much lately. I'm not that experienced when it comes to filtration but I think that's the culprit. Only have a eheim 2260 on a 180. Had 6 pygos, now 4. But the media in the filter is over a year old.

I've been thinkin I need to replace, but don't have the extra funds right now for such a thing. And its a pain where my tank is...so I clean the filter 2 times a yr. Just a good cleaning in tank water, and that's it. I do w/cs about 1 a week. Tho last 2 days the water smelled horrible, so I changed a good 60-70 gallons out...and had to do it again this morning...granted, 3 days prior I gave them a huge meal...all had stuffed bellys.

And I left my powerhead on. From my experience, sometimes the waste gets chopped up by p/h and the water quickly changes to smelly. I think that's what happened here. Iunno. the hole is crazy tho, never seen anything like it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

now way to tell if you don't get pictures... but why would you but fish without adequate filtration you loose more in the long run in situations like this than if you just got the filtration in the beginning.


----------

